# Team small calves



## ajbrooks1 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hey everyone. New to the forum scene!

My parents blessed me with team small calves.. I work them to exhaustion 4 days a week and they just seem to get toned.. not bigger. 

Problem is that my upper body is growing the way I want it too.. but my poor calves are the same size! 

When finally I overheard someone say ?don?t skip leg day? and I was the only one around I decided to join this forum..

I need help! What can I do to make my calves grow!!!


----------



## solidassears (Aug 8, 2017)

ajbrooks1 said:


> Hey everyone. New to the forum scene!
> 
> My parents blessed me with team small calves.. I work them to exhaustion 4 days a week and they just seem to get toned.. not bigger.
> 
> ...




I have the same problem with calves; my quads and hams are big and strong, calves are strong too, but look thin. I'll be watching this thread hoping someone has a plan.


----------



## ajbrooks1 (Aug 8, 2017)

solidassears said:


> I have the same problem with calves; my quads and hams are big and strong, calves are strong too, but look thin. I'll be watching this thread hoping someone has a plan.



For sure!!

The struggle is real.


----------



## ajbrooks1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Bump!


----------



## ROID (Aug 10, 2017)

Try working them 1 day per week . Heavy weight,  8-12 reps to failure.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Aug 12, 2017)

ajbrooks1 said:


> Hey everyone. New to the forum scene!
> 
> My parents blessed me with team small calves.. I work them to exhaustion 4 days a week and they just seem to get toned.. not bigger.
> 
> ...



*"...Working them to exhaustion..." *

That is vague information that doesn't tell anyone anything.  

It amount to telling a doctor you sick and want him to prescribe a medication to make you well.  

With that said, here's some generic information...

*The Two Calf Muscles*

The calf is composed of two muscles; the Soleus and Gastrocnemius. 

Two different muscles that respond to two different type of training.

*Soleus*

The Soleus muscle responds best to training, as follows.

1) Seated Calf Raises

2) High Repetitions: This means 20 repetition per set or higher with short rest period between sets (around 60 seconds), with low to moderate weight.  

Low to moderate weight is prescribed due to the fact there is a see-saw effect with weight and repetition.  When repetition go up, weight goes down.

Short rest period between sets also decrease the weight used. 

What most important is, "The Burn" which triggers muscle growth.

*Grastrocnemius*

The Grastrocnemius muscle responds best to 8 - 12 Repetitions with moderate heavy loads and short rest periods. 

*High Volume*

Muscle growth occurs with high High Volume Training.  That means...

Performing High Sets, 5 Sets or more of an exercise. 

*High Frequency*

Muscle growth is best promoted by training muscle with greater frequency.  That is especially true with the calves. 

The calves (for most) require an enormous amount of training for growth. 

*Empirical Evidence*

That athletes with the Best Calves are...

1) Runners

A great example of this is this article...

*A slightly better - yet silly looking - way to train your calf muscles*
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/editpost.php?p=3423658&do=editpost

"Hopping trains the calf muscles a little more intensively than the calf raise, ..."

2) Bicyclist

These athletes essentially preform High Volume Calf Training (Mega high sets and repetitions, so to speak).

They also preform High Frequency Calf Training; Running and/or Biking multiple days during the week.  Thus, training the calves 4 days a week, usually more.

*Genetics* 

Individual with small calves can improve them.  However, there is a genetic limiting factor. 

My upper body growth (like you) respond well to training; increasing muscle mass. 

My lower body hypertrophy training isn't very responsive.  

Ironically. my lower body is quite responsive to "Limit Strength Training", 1 Repetition Max.  

I own the Powerlifting State Record for the Squat and Deadlift. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## ajbrooks1 (Aug 22, 2017)

Dude heck yes! Thank you. I will start blasting them as stated! 

I appreciate it!


----------



## AnabolicServices (Sep 12, 2017)

Being a fast twitch muscle, a muscle you use just sitting in a chair, it can take alot more to shock them into growth. I said genetics was the reason for a small chest, which is now one of my standout muscle group. 

Use to think that about calves too, until i bought a calf machine for 150$ so I could sit there and do them while dinner was cooking or watching tv. Your mindset of genetics is the reason for them is a lie people tell themselves, dont make an excuse brother, if you want it youll get it.


----------



## uprightrow696969 (Oct 13, 2017)

calves are largely genetics...but can be improved upon


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Oct 14, 2017)

AnabolicServices said:


> Being a fast twitch muscle, ...



*Fast and Slow Twitch Muscle Fiber*

As I noted, the calf is composed of Fast and Slow Twitch Muscles.  Each respond to a different type of training.

*Soleus*

The Soleus muscle responds best to training, as follows.

1) Seated Calf Raises

2) High Repetitions: This means 20 repetition per set or higher with short rest period between sets (around 60 seconds), with low to moderate weight. 

Low to moderate weight is prescribed due to the fact there is a see-saw effect with weight and repetition. When repetition go up, weight goes down.

Short rest period between sets also decrease the weight used. 

What most important is, "The Burn" which triggers muscle growth.

*Grastrocnemius*

The Grastrocnemius muscle responds best to 8 - 12 Repetitions with moderate heavy loads and short rest periods. 



> ...a muscle you use just sitting in a chair, it can take alot more to shock them into growth. I said genetics was the reason for a small chest, which is now one of my standout muscle group.
> 
> Use to think that about calves too, until i bought a calf machine for 150$ so I could sit there and do them while dinner was cooking or watching tv.



*Soleus*

Seated Calf raise performed for high/mega high repetition and sets are great for the Soleus.

However, for maximal calf growth, Standing Calf Raises with moderate repetitions (8-12) with heavier load need to be implemented. 



> Your mindset of genetics is the reason for them is a lie people tell themselves, dont make an excuse brother, if you want it youll get it.



*Genetics*

The key to great calves (anything) is "Picking the right parents", genetics.  

Training them can and will increase the size of the calves to a certain degree.  However, genetic limits only allow your training to take you far. 

As the saying goes, _"You can make a silk purse out of a sows ear"_

Kenny Croxdale.


----------



## Beatguts (Mar 5, 2018)

This is a huge pet peeve of mine..... toned!!!! So many people use this term and it couldn't be further from the truth. You cannot tone a muscle! Muscles either get bigger or smaller. Changing body composition will make them more noticeable, but you cannot tone a muscle. Ok, now that my rant is over. As other members mentioned, I have also seen growth by increasing volume via frequency. Also, do not rush the eccentric phase, 3 count at least on the way down, along with a very forceful contraction at the top!


----------



## ajbrooks1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Beatguts said:


> This is a huge pet peeve of mine..... toned!!!! So many people use this term and it couldn't be further from the truth. You cannot tone a muscle! Muscles either get bigger or smaller. Changing body composition will make them more noticeable, but you cannot tone a muscle. Ok, now that my rant is over. As other members mentioned, I have also seen growth by increasing volume via frequency. Also, do not rush the eccentric phase, 3 count at least on the way down, along with a very forceful contraction at the top!



Good call on the slow count. 

Also, it?s funny you say that about toning haha I rip people up for saying/preaching that. 

Glad I?m not the only one!


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 8, 2018)

If you want your calves to grow into cows you will have to feed them...
i have nothing useful to add


----------



## Corpser1530 (Mar 8, 2018)

My calves are quite small, as I don?t do very much with them. But my trainingnpartner?s Are ridiculous. He doesn?t do anything fancy, though he does end every single workout (literally) with up to ten sets of mid-heavy standing calf raises on a plate. So you could do that.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 9, 2018)

dont forget to stretch


----------

